# How would you describe this cat?



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

It's our only cat at the shelter right now and he's been adopted but they haven't picked him up yet. I'm kind of attached to him.

I'm trying to determine how to describe his color/breed.

To me, it's kind of a cinnamon point shorthair.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually red point shorthair is more accurate, I think.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Cream point


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Red point domestic


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

A red point to be techincal, though I always think of it as flame point. Sounds cooler, since 'red' isn't the color most people think of when they see that color - they think orange/cream. It's just semantics anyway.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Carmel said:


> It's just semantics anyway.


No, there are accepted cat colour terms used around the world. It really doesn't matter if someone wants to say orange - it simply isn't a correct term.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think "flame point" too but I'm not a cat color expert :-D


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to go with red point shorthair. I don't know what it is but I really like colorpoint shorthairs.

Tina is a seal point lynx shorthair I think.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Red point DSH. A Colorpoint Shorthair is actually a breed of Siamese type. http://www.cfa.org/client/breedColorpointShorthair.aspx

Tina is ? Can't really see the coat well enough to determine color but she looks like a medium longhair from what I can see.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

When it's a shelter cat, you call it what ever (i) is legal (don't say it's a 
Kinkalow or tuxedo with white mittens when it's not) and (ii) is likely to attract the most attention, interest.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

catloverami said:


> Red point DSH. A Colorpoint Shorthair is actually a breed of Siamese type. Breed: Colorpoint Shorthair
> 
> Tina is ? Can't really see the coat well enough to determine color but she looks like a medium longhair from what I can see.


Colorpoint Shorthair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know they are first cousins to Siamese. The cat pictured looks exactly like this one.

She has the same type of hair as the cat in this thread. 



Ritzpg said:


> When it's a shelter cat, you call it what ever (i) is legal (don't say it's a
> Kinkalow or tuxedo with white mittens when it's not) and (ii) is likely to attract the most attention, interest.


To my knowledge, there isn't any law regarding cat breeds here. We describe them however they appear to us. This one has already been adopted. I just like how it looks and it's personality.


----------

